# Craftsman 12'' bandsaw



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have the same saw. It is a good saw, depending on what you expect out of it. I do a lot of work with mine, but have found it to be pretty much useless for resawing wide wood. It just isn't made for that. For curved cut in wood though, it does what it's meant to do. It will cut six inch thick wood. I have done that. Jst throw a good blade on it and the only way it'll ever bog down is if you try to cut a curve too tight. I've done that too. It just won't cut accurately enough for a lot of resawing jobs. Now with the right aftermarket guides, I think it just might though. 
Oh, and on this band saw, the adjustment handle for the table is on the backside of the table, opposite where you stand to cut. That's the way it is on every one of these I've ever seen, including mine.


----------



## Tedstor

I have pretty much the same saw as well. I think I paid $100. Mine has a smooth cast iron table and a 3/4hp motor. William summarized the machine pretty well. I updated mine with urethane tires, link belt, cool blocks, and a decent blade. It does OK. Bogs down a bit sometimes, but otherwise its a decent machine. I'm sure I'll upgrade at some point in the future, but this machine is good enough for now.

Congrats BTW.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

Hey thanks for the comments 
I don't have a problem with the saw boging down. I cut a huge seasoned Osage Orange log and haven't had a problem. And I re-sawed paper thin veneer as well. Cutting curves, well I have a 3/8'' blade on the saw so as you all know we cant cut tight curves with that big of a blade. 
thanks, let me know what I can do further with the saw 
Matthew


----------



## richgreer

Just curious - - There are some older Craftsman 12" bandsaws where the table does not tilt, but the cutting blade does. Is that the case with this saw? I've always thought that was an interesting and appealing idea if it works well. I've never seen that feature on any other band saw.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

richgreer 
I have seen that kind of bandsaw and was thinking of getting that kind. But on my saw the table tilts not the hole body. 
Thanks for asking
Matthew


----------



## Bertha

Nice score! Are you going to flip the table?


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

I don't know if I can, as you can see in the pic the slot to get the blade off and if I were to flip the table around I couldn't remove the blade.


----------



## dbhost

I am not sure from the pics, but it looks like the fence is on backwards. Not necessarily the table. Post some more pics and I should be able to tell you…

I see those saws come up on CL all the time around here. They sure were popular!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have seen a saw like what you are talking about Rich. It was a large cabinet style saw. The table was much larger than most band saws. The cutting assembly moved, tilting the blade instead of the table. I tried buying it, but the guy told me it wasn't for sale and never would be becasue he had never been able to find another one. So I guess they're kind of hard to find.


----------



## crank49

The tilting frame Craftsman saws appear on Nashville's Craigs List from time to time. Usually for $250 to $300.

I have a friend and business partner who's wife bought one of those about 10 to 15 years ago. Don't think it has ever cut a piece of wood. Just sits in their unused shop. . , being unused.

By the way, nice looking saw Matthew.


----------



## AaronK

I've got the same bandsaw. I got it used too - it seems like an incredibly popular model that is often resold. I have no serious complaints about, given its limited motor size and capacity (vertically and size of table). but like you i got a super deal on it, so you can't complain too much.

I don't have a good blade on it, but have still been able to resaw ~6" cherry and mahogany with it without too much difficulty. actually the only time I had the saw really bog down is when i was recently ripping some 5/4 decking, but man that stuff was wet!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

dbhost hit the nail on the head. I went back and looked carefully at the photos. I see now why you think the table is on backwards. The current installment of the fence makes it seem so. Luckily, the fence only clamps on. Remove it and turn it around to where the handle is facing the operator. As for the tilt handle, it is in an awkwards place, on the other side of the saw from where the operator stands. This I'm afraid is just the way this saw was designed. Besides getting the table square when I first got mine, I've never moved the tit adjustment though. I haven't had the need.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

The only thing is that if I were to move the fence slider thing around I could not get the blade on and off when changing blades, I would have to remove the bar that supports the fence. What can I do? Thanks for the advice In advance!!
Matthew


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't realize it had a bar that has to be attached to the table. I'm sorry. I got mine in a trade. My brother's boss man needed ten slabs of oak I had. I needed a band saw. So I didn't complain that mine didn't come with a fence. I seldom do anything with mine that requires a fence. When I do happen to need one, my fence is a piece of three inch thick mahogany and two C-clamps. 
So if I understand what you're saying correctly, the handle would just have to be operated from the back side of the table. It may be an inconvenience, but it doesn't seem to be that big of a deal. It's funny though that the fence handle and the tilt handle are both at the back side of the table. 
Oh well, I still think it's a great saw for what it's usually sold for. I hope to eventually graduate to a much larger and better saw though.


----------



## REK

Nice find band saw is a great tool…makes wood working a lot more fun!!!


----------



## SSMDad

Nice find. I was able to scoop one up about a month ago also. (same model).
On that note, does anyone have an extra fence they want to part with or know where I can get one? Mine came with a mitre gauge but no fence. But it was $70 so I'm not complaining.


----------



## micbit

I have both of the saws in question. The older one I bought used in 1983 and have had nothing but good, reliable service from it. The fence, which I bought in 1986, mounts the way it does so a blade can come on and off without having to remove the fence mounting piece.
The tilt head saw, which I bought in about 1990, is not so good. The frame is aluminum, which doesn't hold up too well to the tensioning system. Jury-rigging repairs to the system have kept the saw working, but its days are numbered because of the aluminum frame. The front and rear tables have to be realigned with each other frequently. It is also extremely awkward to adjust anything relating to the lower blade guide assembly. Having said all that, I must say that, if properly set up,
it is a damn fine saw and works well when resawing.


----------



## csnyderdvm

I inherited the same Craftsman from my Dad on his recent drive out this past spring. He was kind enough to replace the blade for me, I think it is a 1/4" blade but I'll have to look again. I tried this weekend to resaw (even a 2×4) and was shocked at how hard it was even trying to combat the drift. I watched the Snodgrass bandsaw YouTube video today so I have some things I can try to tune up. I think I'll also try a 1/2" or 3/4" blade depending on what the manual recommends it can handle. 
Mine didn't come with a fence and my TS mitre gauge doesn't fit in the bandsaw mitre gauge slot. Any recommendations on aftermarket fences that have successfully worked for people with this saw? I built a simple one but the idea of calibrating it for drift and clamping every time sounds not-so-fun.


----------



## kklowell

I just bought one of these saws this past Saturday. It came with the stand and a 1/8" blade and works great. I paid $50 for it from a guy cleaning out his father's basement.
I've already bought a 1/4" and 1/2" blade for it too.


----------



## gthomson

I know this is an old post, but came across it while looking for the blade to get for this bandsaw.
I don't think I've ever used it - used to be my grandfather's.
Am working on setting up my workshop now for projects and this bandsaw is on the list to clean up as my first project will need a curved cut and this seems like it'll do what's needed.
So I pull out the yellow tab on the on/off button thinking it has to be out for the motor to start.
Uh oh… flip the switch and nothing happened.
Put the yellow tab back in, and flipped the switch - scared the begeezus out of me when it started then.
No blade in it yet, so it's all good.

Can I just go into any Sears or woodworking supplies shop and tell them I have a Sears Craftsman 12" bandsaw and need a blade for it? They'll know what size with that? I have an old blade that appears to be 1/4", but since my grandfather passed on 35+ years ago - probably not safe to try using that blade.

Greg


----------



## csnyderdvm

Hi Greg- I'm no expert on this saw (I inherited mine like you did) but what I learned when I was looking at replacement blades was that all blades are sold in lengths. Our craftsmen is a unique length but there are so many of these saws in existence that there are usually blades on the shelf that will fit. A home center may be hit or miss with their stock. A woodworking store like rockler or woodcraft would almost be a sure bet that they would have something in stock.
Good luck!
CJS


----------



## gthomson

I decided to live dangerously, and give it a try with that 35+ year old band. 
It actually worked quite well doing some basic cuts in small pieces.
I think it will do what I need on this first project - precision and tight curves aren't important.
But no doubt it will be good to get a new band.
I have a Rockler a couple miles away from my regular job, so I'll start heading in that roundabout way during lunch time.


----------



## zetuskid

Hi, with regards to the 12" craftcraftsman handsaw could some one spell out the way to adjust or balance the upper wheel. I have had mine for about 20+ years and have misplaced the manual(after about 4 different moves).
Thanks


----------



## zetuskid

I know this is an old post but has anyone see, done or heard of anyone putting a treadmill motor on this 12" Craftsman bandsaw? It could make it variable speed plus speed it up where u have a 1/2 hp motor. Just curious. I have one but Bogs down real easy on larger(tho let) wood.
Thanks


----------



## Jim Jakosh

That is a nice bandsaw for only $85. you can make a lot of projects on it and also lot os leds for cutting circles, etc!!

Cheers, Jim


----------

